# Attacks his beds



## FrancoD13 (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi, need some advice in an issue I have with my 11 month old V Otto. He is a great dog, well trained. Gets tons of exercise and attention. He is crate trained and has no issues with his crate, but if we have a bed outside of his crate he can’t stop attacking it. Rips at it, moves it all around with his paws, humps it non stop. We have tried introducing the bed right after a long off leash hike when he is tired and ready for a nap. But even then we have to lie down with him, settle him in, stop him from biting then eventually he’ll take a short nap but wakes up and goes at it again. Multiple types of beds too. Not sure why he does this


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

Our 14mos old female , Ellie , sometimes gives her beds a workout lately as well. She'll scrunch it up, bite it, flip it, and hump it like you'd think she's a male. We don't leave a bed in her crate when we have to leave her, just a few blankets. When we are home and we observe her doing this, we correct it verbally which has worked so far.


----------



## Vizslaowner123 (Mar 21, 2021)

Ours is 13 months old and is exactly the same with soft beds (we had to get rid of soft toys at 10 weeks old because he was already starting to hump them ). We've given up on using soft beds and now just use a plastic dog bed lined with blanket and this is so much better, he doesn't even try to hump it. You'll have to experiment to find what works best for Otto, Alvin has kept me experimenting daily for the last 13 months lol!


----------



## Mrs M (Jul 21, 2021)

Our Oscar no longer has his own soft bed.
He’s destroyed 3 or 4 so now he just relaxes on the sofa and sleeps on our bed.
Pillows and cushions are always in danger as he loves “playing” 😂 with them!


----------

